# altHotel



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a need this week to find an overnight coral hotel for a few new purchases. Just want to say the service, staff and accommodations were excellent. Would highly recommend altHotel if ever you find yourself too far from your tank or even if you want a little coral r and r.
Located in Scarborough,
Just ask for alt and tell him Crayon sent you.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Had a need this week to find an overnight coral hotel for a few new purchases. Just want to say the service, staff and accommodations were excellent. Would highly recommend altHotel if ever you find yourself too far from your tank or even if you want a little coral r and r.
> Located in Scarborough,
> Just ask for alt and tell him Crayon sent you.


-
Will do .
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

She comes over with frags and wine in her hands at 10pm. How could I say no!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Crayon said:


>


Lol good to know


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha there actually is an 'alt hotel' by Pearson!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For sure! But that one doesn't have the coral experience......


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

jabeuy said:


> Haha there actually is an 'alt hotel' by Pearson!


They're a huge American brand, lol. Love it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*alt h' otel*

But do we get the lindor cholate on the pillows and the 
towel animals as well.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And a free massage


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

All that comes to mind.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> All that comes to mind.....


I'm sitting here laughing hysterically by myself as I imagine Alt with a pencil thin moustache and greased hair............OMG, I'm so glad it's Friday!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> And a free massage


Promotes polyp extention I'm sure.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

rickcasa said:


> Promotes polyp extention I'm sure.


ROFLMA!! Practically in tears........


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*alt*

That fellow on the right was dave prior to aqua scapping/fragging and drinking 
beer in fri nites......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That was my favourite movie of the year.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> That fellow on the right was dave prior to aqua scapping/fragging and drinking
> 
> beer in fri nites......


ROLF I read that as "alt scaping"


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

fury165 said:


> ROLF I read that as "alt scaping"


Always dangerous after beers! Might end up fragging something you wanted to grow out!!


----------

